# Transfer Express Offers New Decorated Apparel Marketing Calendar



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Throughout the year there are seasons, holidays, and events that provide excellent opportunities for a decorated apparel shop to maximize sales. Keeping track of them is a challenge, but Transfer Express has just made it easier with its new Decorating Apparel Calendar, which is intended to provide marketing ideas all 12 months of the year. 

By using this handy calendar, you can create and schedule solicitations via direct mail, website, social media, or advertising to remind customers about upcoming events and how you can help them promote it. 

In addition, on the Transfer Express website, you’ll find sales flier templates, posters, displays, and samples to help you do this. You’ll also find great ideas for targeting niche markets or activities of that season. If you are looking to expand your sales and customer base in 2014, this is a great resource to help you get started. 

To view the calendar, go to Decorating Calendar | Transfer Express.

STAHLS’ Transfer Express Inc. is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

